# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  me ndihmoni ju lutem

## ela11

Kompjuteri Im Ka Ca Dite Nuk Me Punon Mire Sa Kur Hy Ne Internet Me Bllokohet Dhe Nuk Me Punon As Shigjeta(e Mausit)tani Sme Punon Fare Dhe Kur Shtyp Ikonat Ne Kompjuter Me Del Shigjeta Me Nje Rreth Dhe Nuk Me Punon Fare Kompjuteri ,,,si Tja Bej..................me Ndihmoni Ju Lutem

----------


## Blerim R

Ke marre virus ose e ke ngarkuar kompjuterin me gjera shume.
Gjithashtu perdore programin CClear per ta pastruar kompjuterin nga fajllat qe jan te panevojshme.

----------


## ela11

faleminderit e bera dhe me kete cclear  asgje su be,,,sa dhe kete ma bllokon nuk levis shigjeta,, tani me bllokohet fare sa as per ta mbyllur nuk mbyllet me shut down,,,,

----------


## ela11

po per te futur disqet qe ta pastroj si behet se nuk di .. ta regjistroj dhe njere kompjuterin

----------


## Klevis_Vl

kompjuteri jot duhet formatuar.

----------


## ela11

> kompjuteri jot duhet formatuar.


car rruge te ndjek ju lutem.....

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

RRugen qe te con tek *Servis Kompjuteri*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim R

Formatizimi eshte gjeja e fundit qe duhet bere por si duket ti paske ardhur ne ate gjendje sa te besh format kompjuterin, procedura eshte e lehte dhe mund ta besh duke pasur CD te Windows XP (apo qfare sistemi ke deshire) ose duke e krijuar ti vete ate.
Nese ke CD atehere shikoje kete video se si behet:

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

Me sa duket ajo ka të instaluar Windows Vista SP2 x64... duke u bazuar mbi temën e saj. Megjithatë un kisha preferuar të instaloni Windows 7, sepse është më i lehtë, më i shpejtë dhe më i sigurtë. 

Ju mund të shkarkoni origjinal .iso e Windows 7 nëpërmjet të ndonjë torrenti, të inçizoni Windows 7 në ndonjë CD dhe ta instaloni në kompjuterin tuaj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

> Me sa duket ajo ka të instaluar Windows Vista SP2 x64... duke u bazuar mbi temën e saj. Megjithatë un kisha preferuar të instaloni Windows 7, sepse është më i lehtë, më i shpejtë dhe më i sigurtë. 
> 
> Ju mund të shkarkoni origjinal .iso e Windows 7 nëpërmjet të ndonjë torrenti, të inçizoni Windows 7 në ndonjë CD dhe ta instaloni në kompjuterin tuaj.


window viza e kishte komjuteri vete ,,ku mund ta gjej window 7 ne internet  apo behet vetem me cd

----------


## Toffee

Mund te shkarkosh edhe Win 8 ne menyre te ligjshme e ta perdoresh deri ne  15 Gusht 2013 (deri atehere mund te gjesh opcione me te mira)  :ngerdheshje: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/eval...id=MEC_132_1_4
Ne fund te faqes ke opcionin 32 edhe 64 bit te windows-it. 
Do duhet te rregjistrosh kopjen tende me nje adrese hotmaili, live.com apo msn para se te filloj shkarkimi.
Nqs ke internet te shpejte brenda disa oresh mund ta shkarkosh. 

Do tshkarkohet ne format ISO qe eshte tip formati image disk. 
Do te duhet ndonje program qe mund ta lexosh.. 
Disa te tilla qe jane falas: http://www.disc-tools.com/download/daemon
ose http://static.slysoft.com/SetupVirtualCloneDrive.exe

Pasi ti instalosh keto programe..beji load diskut te win 8 nepermjet ketyre programeve.
Edhe mund ta instalosh win 8 pastaj..mund te zgjedhesh opcionet: clean format/format i paster, ti ruash filet, ti ruash dosjet me programet.
Zgjidh ate qe shikon me te arsyeshem.

Me shprese se kam qene i qart me shpjegimet..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

*@toffee:* Windows 8 është i dizajnuar për kompjutorët tablet dhe Windows Mobile phones. Për desktop pc (kompjuter normal) më i miri është Windows XP, ndërsa për kompjuterët e shpejtë dhe më modern, Windows 7.

*@ela11:* Nëse e ka vetë kompjuteri yt Windows Vistën, atëherë e pranon edhe Windows 7. Së shpejti do të të dërgoj një MP për link të shkarkimit të Windows 7.  :buzeqeshje: 

Veç nëse mundeni të më tregoni procesori juaj çfarë është dhe të më tregoni sa e keni RAM memorjen?

----------


## ela11

Une se di dhe aq mire kompjuterin,,,po kjo RAN mos eshte 4 GB  ,,,po keto qe me tha beni pse nuk mi fshivi kompjuteri,,si tja bej qe ti fshij

----------


## freeopen

Ela nese ke windows vista me license te rregullt eshte me e lehte te besh kalimin ne windows 8 (30 euro)

----------


## Toffee

> *@toffee:* Windows 8 është i dizajnuar për kompjutorët tablet dhe Windows Mobile phones. Për desktop pc (kompjuter normal) më i miri është Windows XP, ndërsa për kompjuterët e shpejtë dhe më modern, Windows 7.


Une e kam te instaluar win 8 pro 64-bit me license te rregullte nga laptopi qe po te shkruaj...pak a shume si win 7 eshte vecse eshte cikez me i shpejte ne start up edhe ne shutdown. Edhe nje gje qe sme pelqen eshte se kane hequr start up button dhe e kane zvendesuar me nje dizanj per ekran qe punojne me prekje.

----------


## JacobGold

Blej kompjuter te ri!

----------


## ela11

> Blej kompjuter te ri!


Eshte krize ekonomike dhe sble dot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
 :i terbuar:  :i terbuar: 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

> Une se di dhe aq mire kompjuterin,,,po kjo RAN mos eshte 4 GB  ,,,po keto qe me tha beni pse nuk mi fshivi kompjuteri,,si tja bej qe ti fshij


Epo atëherë nëse vendosni të bëni format kompjuterin tuaj, instaloni *64-bit versionet* e Windows-ave. 

32 bit Windows pranojnë më së shumti 3.25 GB RAM, që dmth se edhe po të ketë kompjuteri juaj të instaluar 16 GB RAM, ajo përsëri do të shfaq që keni vetëm 3.25 GB RAM  të instaluar me 32-bit Windows.

Andaj çdoherë kërkoni 64-bit versionet e Windows-ave për kompjuterin tuaj.

Siç ceka edhe te ajo tema tjetër e juaj, mendoj se fomatimi është zgjidhje e vetme për ju.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Jeni me terezi apo sjeni me terezi? Ca i keni tere keto postime joy duke sygjeruar budallalliqe nga koka juaj? 

Ela11 di te hysh be Safe Mode?
Ke nje komojuter tjeter ku mund te shkarkosh programet qe do te te sygjerohen?

Ardi

----------


## ela11

> Jeni me terezi apo sjeni me terezi? Ca i keni tere keto postime joy duke sygjeruar budallalliqe nga koka juaj? 
> 
> Ela11 di te hysh be Safe Mode?
> Ke nje komojuter tjeter ku mund te shkarkosh programet qe do te te sygjerohen?
> 
> Ardi


Nuk te kuptoj Ardi....shpjegou me qarte...une kam laptop dhe ka ca dite qe nuk e di se cka e kisha shume mire kisha probleme me pare po me ndihmen e benit qe e falenderoj e rregullova...po  kesaj here nuk po e bej   dot ,me shume e perdor ne youtube ku i ve goces filmat e saj qe e ushqej ,,tani qe nuk e kam mire laptopi ajd digjoje qan ,,
i falenderoj te gjithe nga zemra  qe po  mundohen te me ndihmojne,,une nuk e di shume kompjuterin dhe ketu ku jam une nuk kam njeri te me ndihmojne,

----------

